# The Messiah will come when the Man Of Sin is Revealed



## Lowjack (Feb 2, 2013)

He has being;


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 10, 2013)

All I can say is..."come quickly, Lord Jesus".


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 10, 2013)

Mark 13:32 "No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father

Matthew 24:36 "No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father.

Jesus himself doesn't even know. Wow! It is about the "Kingdom of God"


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 11, 2013)

Matthew 16:27 For the Son of man shall come in the glory of his Father with his angels; and then he shall reward every man according to his works.

16:28 Verily I say unto you, There be some standing here, which shall not taste of death, till they see the Son of man coming in his kingdom.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Mark 13:32 "No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father
> 
> Matthew 24:36 "No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father.
> 
> Jesus himself doesn't even know. Wow! It is about the "Kingdom of God"



Your Misinterpretation is due to not knowing Hebrew Idiosyncracies ," No one knows the day or the hour" means and refers to the Feast of Trumpets known as Rosh Ha shanah , this is undertandable to the Jewish mind , to whom Jesus was speaking to. Meaning Jesus would return on that feast thus fulfilling the last of the feasts which he did not fulfilled in his first coming.

"The Lord Returns with the trumpets"and resurrects the dead Thess 4 and gathers his elect; Matthew 24 he send his angels with trumpets and gathers his elect , trumpets trumpets as in feast of trumpets.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 11, 2013)

FEASTS LEVITICUS 23
FIRST FOUR ARE SYMBOLIC OF LORD'S FIRST COMING
PASSOVER-DEATH OF LORD
UNLEAVENED BREAD-BURIAL
FIRST FRUITS-RESURRECTION
PENTECOST-HOLY SPIRIT

LAST THREE ARE SYMBOLIC OF HIS SECOND COMING
FEAST OF TRUMPETS-RAPTURE, WEDDING,
DAY OF ATONEMENT=SECOND COMING
FEAST OF TABERNACLES-WEDDING SUPPER OF THE LAMB

Feast of Trumpets. It only began on new moon when two witnesses said so and the head of the Sanhedrin agreed thus each year nobody knew the exact day or hour (Matthew 24:36).
Leviticus 23:24-32 says that the"first day of the seventh month, Tishri, will be a day of rest, reminder, and blowing of the shofar-a holy convocation.

Season of teshuvah, return or repentance, begins 30 days before on the first of Elul and ends 40 days later on the 10th of Tishri or sundown -Yom Kippur the Day of Atonement.  Last 10 days between Rosh Hashanah and Yom Kippur are called the Days of Awe. Each morning for these 40 days the shofar is blown at the Morning Prayer service to call everyone to repent and return to God. Psalm 27 is recited after each morning and evening service. "The lord is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear?"

Rosh Hashanah is the head of the year in the civil calendar (Nissan is the New Year in the religious calendar- Passover). It is the birthday of the world.  Early rabbis said, and this was agreed upon by early church fathers, that there would be 6000 years or six days of creation and then the seventh day of millennium peace would come. According to scripture there were approximately 4000 years from Adam to Yeshua. Add 2000 years and we should be coming to the time of the millennium!  BTW, the rabbis were looking for the Messiah after 4000 years and Yeshua came right on schedule (see Daniel 9:25). After the destruction of the Temple, the Jews changed the date of the creation of the world from 4004 to 3761 BCE- 3761+2006=5767 (Jewish Year this Rosh Hashanah Sept.23) instead of actual 6006! We are very near the seventh day of millennial peace, very near the rapture of the church which will take place on the Feast of Trumpets when the last trump sounds. No one can know the exact day or hour, as one cannot know the exact day or hour of the new moon signaling the beginning of the festival, but one can know the season!
1Corinthians 13:9 says “for we know in part and prophesy in part.”
1Corinthians 13:12 says “for now we see in a mirror dimly.”

Rosh Hashanah also called Yom Hazikaron-Day of Remembrance and  Yom Teruah- Day of Awakening.
"Awake you sleepers from your sleep! Raise yourselves you slumberers! Examine your deeds and unto god in repentance abandon your evil ways, your unworthy scheming - every one of you." 

Who said this? Was it Paul? He did say to the church at Ephesus "awake, sleeper and arise from the dead" Ephesians 5:14.
Was it Paul to the church in Rome? "Awaken from sleep, for salvation is near", Romans 13:11.
No! It is from “The Gates of Repentance”, a Rosh Hashanah prayer book that cites Maimonides "call to awakening".

According to Judaism, on Rosh Hashanah, the Books of Life and Death are opened by God in heaven. They are shut by him on Yom Kippur 10 days later. It is also believed that the gates of heaven are opened on Rosh Hashanah and closed on Yom Kippur.
"Open to me the gates of righteousness. I shall enter through them. I shall give thanks to the Lord. This is the gate of the Lord. The righteous will enter through it." Psalm 118:19-20, Isaiah 26:2.

During this period, Jews seek forgiveness for their sins so that they may be written in the Book of Life for the coming year.
A popular greeting is "lashana tovah tiketavu". May you be inscribed (in the book of life) for a good year.  Each person is accountable for sins committed first against fellow man (guilt offering in Temple) and then to against God (sin offering).
Matthew 5:23-24 says "If therefore you are presenting your offering at the altar, and there remember that your brother has something against you, leave your offering there before the altar and go your way; first be reconciled to your brother and then come and present your offering."

The problem is that it says in Leviticus 17:11 that the life is in the blood and only through shedding of blood is their remission of sin. As long as the Temple sacrifices existed they could do blood sacrifices but with the destruction of the Temple what could they do? Rabbis said do 'prayers, fasting and charity'. 



Part II-The Rapture

Moses Maimonides stated that the thirteenth article of the Jewish faith was, "I believe with perfect faith that there will be a resurrection of the dead."

The Talmud states that the resurrection of the dead will take place on Rosh Hashanah. Many Jews therefore put shofarim (trumpets-rams horns) on their tombstones. "Your dead will live, their corpses will rise... you who live in the dust awake and shout for joy...the earth will give birth to the departed spirits" Isaiah 26:19.


"The messianic hope, resurrection and immortality of the soul are intertwined with the shofar on Rosh Hashanah." This is from the Machtzur, the  Jewish prayer book for High Holy Days.

The blowing of the first trump or shofar, was the left horn of the ram Abraham sacrificed instead of Isaac at Sinai, Exodus 19:19.  The last trump, the right horn of the ram sacrificed at Sinai, and spoken of in 1Corinthians 15:52 will be blown at the rapture of the body of Messiah and the resurrection of the dead.

Jews read the 27th Psalm and Ezekiel 33 on Rosh Hashanah
"For in the day of trouble (the tribulation, Jacob's trouble), He will conceal me in His tabernacle; in the secret place of His tent, He will hide me." Psalm 27:5
Ezekiel 33 speaks of a sword coming upon the land and the blowing of the trumpet to warn the people to repent of their sins.

Besides Psalm 27:5 other scriptures showing a pretrib rapture:
Zephaniah 2:3,"Perhaps you will be hidden in the day of the Lords anger."  

Isaiah 26:20, "come, my people, enter into your rooms and close the doors behind you; hide for a little while until the indignation runs its course." 

Isaiah 26:2, "open the gates that the righteous may enter".  

1 Thessalonians 1:10, "who delivers us from the wrath to come." 

1 Thessalonians 5:9, "for God has not destined us for wrath".  

Revelation 3:10, "I also will keep you from the hour of testing"

"In a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last shofar (trump), for the shofar will sound and the dead will be raised imperishable and we shall be changed", 1Corinthians 15:52.

"For the Lord himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the shofar (trumpet of God); and the dead in Christ shall rise first. then we who are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air and thus we shall always
be with the Lord". 1Thessalonians 4:16-18.

I wrote a novel, The Great Harpazo Deception where I developed the idea that those left behind would rather believe that we were abducted by so called extraterrestrials than that we are in heaven with Jesus.
"God will send upon them a deluding influence so that they might believe what is false" 2 Thessalonians 2:11


----------

